# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فلم الرعب The Collectorلاقوياء القلوب مترجم (+22y)

## MiSteR LoNeLy

تحذير :::

المشاهدة +22 سنه 
لما يحتوية الفلم  من مقاطع مروعة ودموية... 



*The Collector*




Genre:  Crime | Horror | Thriller  

Screen Shot





*Big&Free
http://takemyfile.com/533167
http://takemyfile.com/533170
*
*RapidShare
http://takemyfile.com/533155
http://takemyfile.com/533156
*
*MegaUpload
http://takemyfile.com/533671
http://takemyfile.com/533672
*
* NetLoad
http://takemyfile.com/533127
http://takemyfile.com/533150
*
* HotFile
http://takemyfile.com/533135
http://takemyfile.com/533154
*
* KewlShare
http://takemyfile.com/533121
http://takemyfile.com/533141
*
* AmonShare
http://takemyfile.com/533124
http://takemyfile.com/533147
*
* Zshare
http://takemyfile.com/533137
http://takemyfile.com/533157
*
* Przeklej
http://takemyfile.com/533142
http://takemyfile.com/533143
*
* EvilShare
http://takemyfile.com/533139
http://takemyfile.com/533151
*
* FileFlyer
http://takemyfile.com/533145
http://takemyfile.com/533144
*
* UserShare
http://takemyfile.com/533136
http://takemyfile.com/533152
*
* FileServer
http://takemyfile.com/533138
http://takemyfile.com/533148
*

الفيلم برابط واحد


*Big&Free
http://takemyfile.com/533169
*
* KewlShare
http://takemyfile.com/533162
*
* NetLoad
http://takemyfile.com/533160
*
* HotFile
http://takemyfile.com/533159
*
* FileServer
http://takemyfile.com/533161
*

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

----------


## [lhg

thanks

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

فلم رااائع بصرااحه...
شووكرن

----------


## osa121212

:SnipeR (27):  :Copy Of Ag:  :Bl (11):

----------


## مرهون جرحه

الاطلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع اولا

----------

